# Christmas is coming.



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

After dispatch clears the yard the Christmas rolling stock arrives for trains to be made up.
East coast, Midwest and West coast trains are assembled waiting for departure after Thanksgiving.

Stand by......


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow….awesome…cheers🎅


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's great!!. I am going to blame the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Wowser that is great! Looks like many people have been very good this year.
LeRoy


----------

